# Will someone PLEASE tell my kitten that ...



## Mrs B (25 April 2015)

... she's not supposed to like celery, strawberries or lime?

She doesn't seem to have read that bit of the 'How to be a Kitten' manual ... 

ETA
Here she is, asleep for once!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 April 2015)

If you worried about her eating those things she can come and live with me?!


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 April 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			If you worried about her eating those things she can come and live with me?! 

Click to expand...

Sorry but you are second in the queue, I'm only round the corner and you are at least 2 counties away


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 April 2015)

Ahhh, but my parents could pick her up for me, they live the cotswolds side of Stratford. 


She's just so scrummy.


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 April 2015)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Ahhh, but my parents could pick her up for me, they live the cotswolds side of Stratford. 


She's just so scrummy.
		
Click to expand...

Damm, fair enough though, we already have a Bengal but she isn't anywhere near as beautiful as Mrs B's two.


----------



## Overread (26 April 2015)

Awwws! We used to have a cat who ate cucumber. Just so long as you keep her away from grapes she should be fine (grapes are, surprisingly, highly poisonous to cats!)


----------



## SuperH (26 April 2015)

Very cute!

I couldn't find our two kittens when I got back from our fun ride today.  After searching about the yard I finally found them asleep inside the engine of my car.  Going to have to check every vehicle going out now before we end up with squashed/cooked kittens.  6 weeks old now and getting everywhere!


----------



## Mrs B (26 April 2015)

She's part cat, part monkey, I've decided ... the pair of them are currently tearing round the house like loonies (Padwa has conveniently forgotten she's two and is pretending she's a kitten as well).

Sorry, PF & LLA - she's just too cute to part with 

Yes, will keep her away from grapes, Overread ... also way from lily pollen which is fatal if ingested :/

And that was a close one, SuperH!


----------

